# looking to get into urban / dirt jump



## tmtrebor (May 3, 2008)

been doing the downhill and XC thing for a while and, have always wanted to try urban stuff. I'm just looking for a good, cheap, intro bike that would work well for dirtjump and urban things. We have a local bmx track and local dirt jumps so something that can ride that would be great. any input appreciated.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

It's easy:

1) Singlespeed, no gears
2) Get a bike that does not have an RST Space Fork

Example:










consider the complete
2009 DK ASTERIK - $690.00 https://oldskoolcycles.com/DK_Asterik.aspx


----------



## Satiro (Apr 21, 2009)

Are there cheaper ones than that?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Satiro said:


> Are there cheaper ones than that?


Not really. $675 for the DK Asterik is about a cheap as you can go and still have a rad bike.

See, the thing with dirt jumpers is you have to have a better shock fork than the typical cross country fork that comes on cheaper mtb's. Forks are expensive.

The Specialized P1 is $940.









If you want cheap, you should consider riding 24" bmx cruiser or 20" bmx instead.

DK Cygnus 24" is $299 complete.


----------



## spcarter (Nov 17, 2007)

I've been thinking of getting a dedicated street/dj bike lately, and you really can't find one new for as cheap as a bmx or bmx cruiser. I'm thinking I may have to go to the dark side and just get a 20".


----------



## sikemola (Apr 5, 2006)

the khs dj05 is prob the cheapest http://www.khsbicycles.com/01_dj_05_09.htm im trying to get rid of my dh bike to buy it


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

sikemola said:


> the khs dj05 is prob the cheapest http://www.khsbicycles.com/01_dj_05_09.htm im trying to get rid of my dh bike to buy it


it's a good looking bike.... but as i said above, better to avoid *RST* forks. i may be wrong--maybe someone out there can testify to RST's being okay...but every one i have ridden on other people's bikes (about 4 of them) feels terrible... they are just mush down...very sluggish rebound... the only way i could make it decently rideable was to pump the air PSI way up so that it was basically rigid.

i would much rather have a *Marzocchi DJ3* that comes on the *DK Asterik*.


----------



## sikemola (Apr 5, 2006)

cmc4130 said:


> it's a good looking bike.... but as i said above, better to avoid *RST* forks. i may be wrong--maybe someone out there can testify to RST's being okay...but every one i have ridden on other people's bikes (about 4 of them) feels terrible... they are just mush down...very sluggish rebound... the only way i could make it decently rideable was to pump the air PSI way up so that it was basically rigid.
> 
> i would much rather have a *Marzocchi DJ3* that comes on the *DK Asterik*.


yea every ones been sayin about the fork but ill jsut toss another par of forks on i like how the bike sits


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

i have a setup similar too this. but the rear wheel is liek an 18" so i get a lot of torque off the line.:devil: and it also handles like a beast (as long as a keep the front wheel on the pavment other wise i completly lose it)


----------



## ethowildlife (Sep 30, 2007)

^^ this thread was almost a year old till your replied to it :thumbsup: :nono:


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

whoops! my bad. trust me i hate grave digging just as much as the next guy. what i did was i searched "bmx with mountain bike fork" and this came up. didn't even realize i was gravedigging


----------



## majiclog3 (Jan 27, 2011)

Try a Norco Ryde 2010 I got mine for $1200 New Zealand dollar and it is holding up well.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

ethowildlife said:


> ^^ this thread was almost a year old till your replied to it :thumbsup: :nono:


F-it. . . i know what you mean, but then again what's the problem with that??? it's the same substantive answer . . . . what really gets old for those of us who like to post answers is constantly posting the same answer to essentially the same question. hopefully the point of these boards is that knowledge gets increased. not constantly sucking into a vacuum.


----------

